# java.lang.NoSuchMethodException



## Xclipse (28. Jan 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich Arbeite mit eclipse Version: 3.4.1 Build id: M20080911-1700
Java: 6u11.
Und den VE über diesen Link installiert; http://update.soyatec.org/Ganymede/ve/1.4

Meine *Klasse* beginnt so:

```
public class Start extends JFrame { .... }
```
In dieser Klasse habe ich diese *Main-Methode*:

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
        SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
            public void run() {
				    Start thisClass = new Start();
                thisClass.setVisible(true);
            }
        });
    }
```
diesen *Konstruktor*:

```
public Start() {
        super();
        initialize();
        this.setDefaultCloseOperation(DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
        buttons = new Buttons();
    }
```
und diesen *Inizialisierer*:

```
public void initialize() {
        setExtendedState(JFrame.MAXIMIZED_BOTH);
        this.setContentPane(getHauptPanel());
        this.setTitle("Start");
        this.setSize(new Dimension(1083, 846));
    }
```

Direkt am Anfang setzte ich beim "Start thisClass = new Start();" einen Breakepoint,
starte im Debugger-Modus den Debugger und gehe mit F5 weiter und hier kommt es ab der Zeile
>> super() << im Konstruktor zum java.lang.NoSuchMethodException?

Wenn ich den Breakepoint entferne und den Debugger starte, öffent sich mein Programm
und erst nach dem Beenden erscheint in der Konsole diese Meldung:

ERROR: JDWP Unable to get JNI 1.2 environment, jvm->GetEnv() return code = -2
JDWP exit error AGENT_ERROR_NO_JNI_ENV(183):  [../../../src/share/back/util.c:820]

Während mit Run alles ohne Fehlermeldung ganz sauber abläuft?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Ebenius (29. Jan 2009)

Passiert sowas bei allen Programmen? Oder nur bei einem?


----------



## Xclipse (29. Jan 2009)

Ich habe leider nur dieses Programm, da es meine Erste ist!  
Hast du einen Tipp welches Programm ich noch testen könnte!?


----------



## Ebenius (29. Jan 2009)

```
class MyStrangeStuffTest {
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    final Object o = new javax.swing.JButton() {
      public String toString() {
        return "Geht doch";
      }
    }
    System.out.println(o);
  }
}
```


----------



## Xclipse (30. Jan 2009)

Achso ..... ich dache ein Programm mit bestimmten Methoden etc....!!!

Leider tritt hier auch der gleiche Fehler auf.
Bei java.lang.NoSuchMethodException wird das this-Object java.lang.NoSuchMethodException erzeugt
und als arg0 steht dort App.Start.coalesceEvents(java.awt.AWTEvent, java.awt.AWTEvent)
Im Debugger-Modus öffnet sich ein Reiter mit folgendem Überschrift:
ClassNotFoundException(Throwable).<init>(String, Throwable) line 217
und in diesem Fenster steht: Source not found  und dadrunter ist ein Button
mit dem Text: Edit Source Lookup Path...
und wenn ich darauf klicke, dann kann ich verschiedene Pathangaben vornehmen.

Irgend wie habe ich das Gefühl dass in den Pathangaben vom System oder eclipse nicht stimmt o.ä.


----------



## Xclipse (5. Feb 2009)

Hallo nochmals,

also inzwischen kommt es bei jedem Programm vor, das ich teste.
Es wird immer nach der Java-Sourcedatei gesucht.
Diese Probleme hatte ich vorher nie.
Welche evtl. Einstellungen in Eclipse könnten es noch sein.


----------

